# How do you feel about minerals



## Swampfoot (Dec 19, 2008)

chemo13 said:


> Please don't confuse the issue here. There are several differences between food plots and a bait pile. Most importantly is the issue of repeated exposure of multiple mouths, noses at the same site.
> 
> When the animal browses the field, they find where there is food and eat, and continue on. During their grazing I have rarely seen deer nose to nose for any extended amount of time. Also once the plant is eaten, the animal typically moves to a better part of the plot. This leaves the area free of repeated contamination unlike your bait pile.
> 
> Now take your typical bait pile. In this case it is common to see many deer lined up nose to nose eating for several minutes. Also as bait falls out of the mouth of one animal the other is likely to eat it. Both scenarios are the perfect set up for transmission of disease.


I dont think I have the issue confused at all.I am well aware that deer,under normal circumstances,are browsing feeders,and am also aware of the prevention of diseases being spread by deer in close proximity.My point in making the statement about food plots centers on the question of whether or not the same deer constantly return to the same food plot to feed.For example,herd A finds it,returns several times to feed there because they know the atrractant food is there in plenty.On the same token,herds B and C also find it,and constantly return to feed there the same as herd A.Yes I know that all the involved deer wont be packed in there like sardines at the same time,but,with no bait piles around,and most food plots holding plants that are designed to attract and hold deer,dont they pose the same risk?
And on the subject of minerals,the same holds true.Some swear up and down that minerals dont pose the same risk as bait piles,but look at the pics that were posted in this thread......the proof is in the puddin',or in this case,whatever was spread on that spot.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Most of the time it's public land hunters who want the land to themselves and want you to think it's the bordering private land, if they get caught. The public land next to us has been posted before. We had nothing to do with it nor would have even thought of such a thing.

If you don't like the ban and won't turn them in, why bother to make an issue of it here?

BTW, at least in the pics, that isn't thick at all. In fact it's barren for deer. The deer have absolutely nothing to eat in that area in the pics.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm pretty much a believer in minding my own business. "don't start no **** and their won't be no ****" From my experience the people that always want to start something are the same ones that have something to hide themselves. Or they think what they do is fine and what you do is wrong, simply because they don't do that


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Pinefarm said:


> why bother to make an issue of it here?
> 
> BTW, at least in the pics, that isn't thick at all. In fact it's barren for deer. The deer have absolutely nothing to eat in that area in the pics.


Just sharing what we saw pinefarm
[/COLOR] 
This spot was well groomed, 30 yards in the other direction its all tangles and deadfalls.
I wish that I would have taken a picture of that for you, If we go back, I will.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

neobux said:


> Minerals promote healing, help utilize vitamins, promote healthy skin, hair and bones and supports immune function. They also help stablize blood sugar levels and transport oxygen from lungs to bodily tissues.



Agreed. It gives deer the necessary ingredients in a proper diet.


----------

